# 6 clones/5 t-dub seeded start 24 hr darkness tonight then start flower



## thomasbagnell (May 9, 2021)

heres a few pics can anyone tell me if they lookin good bad soso any critisism greatly appreciated


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

Looking good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

They look Nice and healthy from what I can see
Good Job


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 10, 2021)

Thank you guys I'm pretty shy about them and if I'm doing things right tmrw I will all start the 12/12 lights and every couple days I'll put new pics


----------

